# riera / rambla



## Domtom

Un desafío para los que os gustan las palabras difíciles. Pero no es para retar, sino que necesito la traducción y no la encuentro. La palabra _riera _ni siquiera aparece en el Larousse o en el Collins. ¿Cómo sería _riera _en francés?

Explicación:

Los pueblos costeros existentes desde Barcelona hasta Tordera son típicos en el hecho de poseer todos ellos su propia RIERA. Una riera es una calle, bastante principal en el pueblo, que hace algo de pendiente (va subiendo conforme te alejas del mar), es uno de los ejes del pueblo, pero lo más llamativo es que, cuando llueve muy fuerte, la riera puede convertirse en un río, incluso lo sigue siendo, a veces, dos o tres días después del día lluvioso. Se dan casos espectaculares de coches aparcados que son arrastrados hasta el mar. Ahora cada vez menos las rieras son ríos cuando llueve, ya que, cada vez más, los ayuntamientos están arreglando las rieras, haciendo que las aguas diluviales pasen subterráneamente, bajo las mismas. Incluso las Ramblas de Barcelona creo que fue antiguamente la riera de Barcelona. _Riera_ es, según el DRAE, un perfecto sinónimo de_ rambla_, y esta misma autoridad la define como "lecho natural de las aguas pluviales". No sé si la _riera _del DRAE es la misma que digo yo, a lo mejor sí, pero yo me refiero a lo explicado por mí.

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Domtom


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Este fenómeno climatológico de ríos que aparecen y desapacercen no es conocido en Francia por lo cual el francés pidió prestada la palabra al árabe y hablamos de *oued*. Aunque no sé si al no conocer el fenómeno la mayoría de los franceses saben de qué se trata.

Sí lo saben los francófonos de las orillas del Mediterráneo y se enteran los demás cuando una crecida se lleva barrios por delante como en 2001 en Bab el-oued en Argelia.

Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## Domtom

Bonsoir,

Tampoco es que sean ríos, ya que sino, no harían casas en las rieras: las rieras tienen, como cualquier calle, su calzada, sus aceras y sus casas, numeradas a un lado en impar, y al otro lado, en par. Sólo que si llueve muy fuerte se llena con el agua de lluvia que recoge de caminos de montaña y de otras calles y que corre hacia al mar, arrastrando, a veces, los coches aparcados cuyos propietarios han hecho caso omiso a los avisos mediante el altavoz del coche de la policía local.

Pero ahora me he acordado de que tengo un diccionario catalán-francés, y en él veo:

Riera (femenino) (riera es igual en español como en catalán).......torrent (masculin).

¿Es que ese diccionario puede que tenga razón? O sea, que la traducción al francés de _la riera _sea _le torrent_?  La verdad es que es sólo un pequeño diccionario.


FUENTE:

En la página 230 de

*Diccionari Bàsic Català-Francès Francès-Català. *(dE, Diccionaris de l’Enciclopèdia). Enciclopèdia Catalana, S.A., Barcelona, 1ª edició març del 1998, 4ª impressió juliol del 2002. 601 pàgines. 

Gracias, y salud,

Domtom


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-hola,

Domtom, como vivo en Alicante sé perfectamente qué es una _rambla_. He visto (la última ríada en el 97 y otras menos dramáticas) como en una hora las aguas llegan a más de un metro de altura en las ramblas y como arramblan con todo (valga la redondancia) con, eso sí con la fuerza de un torrente, en lugares que no habían visto agua en años e incluso décadas, razón por la cual se ha ido construyendo en ramblas.  Se puede olvidar de una generación a otra. 
Antes de verlo no hubiera podido imaginármelo. Hay que vivirlo. 

Como vengo de los Alpes sé qué representa la palabra _torrent_. para un francés. A veces se desbordan de su lecho pero pero el fenómeno es debido a las nieves que se derriten y son bastantes previsibles. Año sí, año no ocurre. En todo caso raramente se quedan sin agua y vuelven a la normalidad en cuanto empieza a llover. Admito que estos _torrents_ pueden ocasionar los mismos estragos cuando atraviesan zonas de tierra poco estable y provocan corrimientos de tierra que pueden invadir algún pueblo.

Digamos que el _torrent_ es permanente: no es así con las ramblas o rieras.
Otra diferencia importante entre un _torrent_ y una rambla es la época de los desbordamientos: final de la primavera para los _torrents_, final del otoño para las ramblas.

Esperemos otras opiniones pero sigo pensando que la palabra _oued_, prestada por pueblos que viven y padecen las crecidas repentinas de aguas en ramblas es la traducción adecuada.

Si quieres utilizar la palabra _torrent_ tendrás que precisar que es efímero.

Perdón, que me he enrollado  .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Bonjour,

Sí, yo también pienso que la mediterráneo-española _riera _(que seguramente es sinónimo de _rambla_) y el francés _torrent_ no son lo mismo, aunque lo diga aquel diccionario. Y confío en tu traducción, _oued_. 

Y a veces enrollarse es inevitable, para explicar lo que se quiere decir. Y ya digo, como veo que sabes perfectamente lo que es una _riera _y lo que es un _torrent_ (de este último sí que yo no puedo hablar), creo que _oued_ traduce bien. Aunque informo que en el caso del texto que estoy traduciendo quizá puedo dejar _riera _sin traducir, y poner una nota de cuatro palabras a pie de página, ya que, de todos modos, tanto _riera_ como _oued _son de origen extranjero con respecto del francés, sólo que _oued_ es ya un préstamo.

Lo que es raro es que en el Gran Larousse no venga la palabra _riera._ Se les podría proponer que la añadiesen.

Gracias,

Domtom


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola,

Me estaba peguntando si en España como en Francia para _oued_, los hablantes que viven alejados de las costas mediterráneas aprehenden toda la carga semántica de _riera_ o _rambla_.

Dejo la pregunta para los foreros que quieran esclarecer este punto (es simple curiosidad.
Gracias a todos.
Martine


----------



## prosemas

Cintia&Martine said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me estaba peguntando si en España como en Francia para _oued_, los hablantes que viven alejados de las costas mediterráneas aprehenden toda la carga semántica de _riera_ o _rambla_.
> 
> Dejo la pregunta para los foreros que quieran esclarecer este punto (es simple curiosidad.
> Gracias a todos.
> Martine


 
Pues para mí, que soy _asturleño_ (de Asturias y de Madrid, si me permitís el neologismo), Rambla eran las ramblas de Barcelona hasta que fui por al cabo de Gata y por ahí y vi lo que era una rambla y até cabos (no el cabo de Gata y el cabo Peñas, no) y llegué a la conclusión de que era por ahí que corría el agua llevándose todo por delante.

Así que puede ser que los que no somos mediterráneos no lleguemos a conocer toda la carga semántica de la palabra si no salimos de viaje.

Chau


----------



## bergamote

Domtom said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lo que es raro es que en el Gran Larousse no venga la palabra _riera._ Se les podría proponer que la añadiesen.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Domtom


 
El término « riera » no consta en el GL porque se trata de un vocablo catalán que significa: _curso de agua generalmente intermitente por falta de agua en verano, de vertiente de extensión comarcal y de caudal inferior al de un río._

En los diccionarios de la Enciclopedia catalana se traduce por _ruisseau, ravin, ravine._


----------



## Paquita

Aquí en página 13



> .... à des systèmes intermittents de ravins
> 
> *La Baillaury *: Le bassin versant de la Baillaury est très vaste. Il couvre une superficie de 32 km2 . Son bassin est subdivisé en plusieurs sous-bassins. Dans la partie haute, on reconnaît essentiellement : la Baillaury, le ravin des Abeilles, le ravin du Vignés, le ravin de Pouade, et les ravins du Terveau et de la Roume. Les affluents de la partie avale sont le ravin du Val Aug, le ravin du Vall-Panpo et le ravin du Sris. La Baillaury se jette au niveau de la plage principale de Banyuls


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

Buen desafío el tuyo Domtom. Incluso para los bilingües catalán-castellano la traducción es imposible. En efecto,_ riera_ es una palabra catalana que viene de _río_ y es, según la autoridad de la lengua catalana, l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans: "f. [LC] Curs d’aigua per on s’escolen intermitentment les aigües pluvials d’una conca." Como podéis ver, ¡no es una calle! Aunque desgraciadamente por extensión, en el Maresme (comarca cerca de Barcelona) este lecho de agua seco se ha utilizado para construir calles en la costa, como el _rial_. Es un problema de urbanización, claro, es más fácil construir en un terreno que ya tiene la forma de calle. De hecho, en esa zona, por su geografía, las montañas y el mar están muy cerca y por eso se acumula tanta agua cuando hay lluvias torrenciales y es muy peligroso, no sólo coches, también arrasa con personas y inunda las casas (que en esos pueblos suelen estar a la altura de la calle). Un desastre, pero en mi tierra NUNCA construimos sobre las rieras, es de sentido común, a no ser que estén bien canalizadas, y aún así.
Para la zona del sur, donde yo vivo en Tarragona, una riera no puede ser una calle. La riera queda a las afueras. En mi pueblo tenemos la Virgen de la Riera y las chicas también se llaman así: Riera o María Riera, y también es un apellido muy común en Cataluña (véase el futbolista del Espanyol), nombre de varias calles y varios pueblos (véase la Riera del Gaià).
Para nosotros, las rieras que fueron transtornadas en calles son las ramblas (vocablo de orien árabe: _rámla_ "arenal"), aunque sé que para los valencianos, _rambla_ es también nuestra _riera_. 
Nadie en España, que no viva en el Maresme, sabe lo que supone realmente la riera.
El torrente es más bien como unas gargantas que crea precipicios, es más profundo y rocoso, mientras que las rieras pueden ser llanas.
Yo no lo puedo traducir a ninguna lengua, teniendo en cuenta que es una palabra que no significa lo mismo en las diferentes zonas de Cataluña.

Un beso grandote


----------



## Yul

Toute comparaison étant boîteuse, la description qui suit pourrait être assez semblable à cette  fameuse "riera" que Domton a si bien décrit.  

"C'est bien la grande joie de la montagne, cette eau qui roule partout et qu'on ne cesse d'entendre. À Eaux-Bonnes, elle courait de chaque côté de la rue, on l'entendait gronder dans le ravin, bondir en cascades, et dans l'église même, on entendait sous la terre son bruit « volubile et perdu ». Le *gave*, dans la vallée de Laruns, est comme le « sens » du lieu, la résultante de toutes ses forces les plus secrètes."
Alain-Fournier, _Corresp. _[avec Rivière], 1909, p. 96. 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/gave/substantif

Notons que le mot "gave" est mascukin.

Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Non, Yul, lo siento.
Le gave est un torrent de montagne tout à fait normal dans les Pyrénées avec son lit de roches qui ressemble beaucoup au cours d'eau du Canada (enfin je crois).
La gave dePau.

Ici tu peux voir le Monnegre près de sa source, appelé Río Verde y Río Seco (voici sa rambla) dans le dernier tiers de son cours.
Une autre vue 
 Ici le voici à son embouchure... inexistente car il n'y a pas d'eau pendant des mois et même des années, donc pas de lit défini.
Et enfin voilà ce que cela donne quand il y a "la gota fría". 
(De pleine actualité car au nord de la province les pluies d'hier ont fait deux morts).

Domtom y Vergari nous diront si la _riera _y ressemble.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

Quant à boîter, boîtons! 
*
mascaret* nom  masculin 
(mot gascon) 
Remontée brusque des eaux, qui se produit dans  certains estuaires au moment du flux et qui progresse rapidement vers l'amont  sous la forme d'une vague déferlante. Larousse

Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Mais dans les ramblas elles descendent les eaux, elle ne remontent pas


----------



## Yul

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mascaret

Enfin!

Qu'elles montent ou qu'elles descendent, moi, j'ai fait mon effort!

Ultime!

Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ici c'est déjà dimanche.

Je n'ai peut-être pas assez insisté: toutes les photos sont du même cours d'eau... de moins de 40 Km.
Un autre pont un peu plus bas n'a pas résisté


----------



## Vergari

Mmmmh!

Les photos de Cintia&Martine sont très belles. Ça fait un moment que je les regarde, j'ai réfléchi. En fait, les _riera_ sont sèches (la dernière photo) la plupart du temps (c'est pour ça qu'on a pu construire et vendre sans problèmes), mais il y a beaucoup de photos quand elles sont toutes pleines et brillantes (c'est-à-dire, 8 jours par an), ou bien tout simplement d'une rue (la _riera_ en terre on la voit plus, mais elle passse par là) [dans cette page il y a une description de ce que vraiment comporte le mot _riera_, mais c'est en catalan, je vous invite à essayer!. J'ai donc cherché un autre mot associé: _riad_a, et là j'ai eu les photos des catastrophes. Et ça dépend aussi, normalement la source coule doucement toute petite mais après il n'y a plus d'eau, ou bien des bassins entourés de cannes pourries.

Après j'ai trouvé une définition plus concrète qui nous donne trois critères:
"Curs d'aigua generalment intermitent per manca d'aigua a l'estiu, de vessant d'extensió comarcal i de cabal inferior al d'un riu". Le premier c'est "intermitent", le deuxième c'est "court (moins de 50 km je calcule), le troisième c'est "sec" (si on les compare avec la grande majorité des rivières espagnoles).

Et j'ai aussi trouvé une traduction, c'est celle que j'emploi quand je décris ce phénomène en français (5ème paragraphe).

bisous

NB: Je viens de voir le message de Cintia&Martine: elle a raison, les _rieres_ sont courtes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sigo creyendo que la palabra que mejor describe la riera/rambla es el oued.
En los resultados de Google por _oued_, se ven los mismos paisajes que en la costa Sur-Este de España que, como todo el mundo lo sabe, está en vía de desertificación.

Quizá el CNTRL tenga que supprimir esto 





> Rivière d'Afrique du Nord


 de su definición.


----------



## Vergari

Sí, yo también me apunto a "oued", aunque sea una palabra tan poco típica de lo que estamos hablando, es el mismo concepto fluvial.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Hola.

En el termcat he encontrado *ruisseau* ¿qué opinais?


> _ca_ *riera*
> _es_ arroyo
> _es_ rambla
> _fr_ ruisseau
> 
> Definición:
> *ca:* Corriente de agua, generalmente intermitente, de cuenca y caudal inferiores a los de un río.


Y para "rambla", _oued_ :





> _ca_ *rambla*
> _es_ rambla
> _fr_ oued
> 
> Definición:
> *ca:* Canal pedregoso o arenoso por donde se vierte una corriente de agua esporádica y espasmódica, propia de ambientes áridos, subáridos y del área mediterránea.


 
Para "riada" da el francés _inondation_. :S

¿No hay rieras en la cuenca mediterránea francesa?

Saludos.


----------



## bergamote

C'est la définition que j'avais déjà donnée traduite en castillan et c'est de là il me semble que le débat est reparti.

Pas évident ce terme et intéressant débat !



Vergari said:


> Mmmmh!
> 
> Après j'ai trouvé une définition plus concrète qui nous donne trois critères:
> "Curs d'aigua generalment intermitent per manca d'aigua a l'estiu, de vessant d'extensió comarcal i de cabal inferior al d'un riu". Le premier c'est "intermitent", le deuxième c'est "court (moins de 50 km je calcule), le troisième c'est "sec" (si on les compare avec la grande majorité des rivières espagnoles).


----------

